# Mérida



## eldhaag (May 2, 2017)

Hello,
Does anyone here live in Mérida? I will be visiting for a one-week scouting trip soon prior to possibly moving there longer-term later this year. I just have a few very basic questions, any tips or guidance appreciated!

- what's the best way to get into the center of town from the airport?
- what is safety like e.g. as a single woman, is it OK walking around the center of the city?
- do you use/ need a mosquito net? Are mosquitoes generally a problem and how is it handled?
- any recommendations for good Spanish language courses in the city?

Thanks so much,

Ellie


----------



## cels (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm not a single woman, but some of my single women friends who go there for business and holidays say that it's as safe as any other tourist city, and from my experience, I agree with them. A taxi seguro (booked from inside the airport) is the best option to get you into town, or a hotel shuttle if applicable. I don't remember problems with mosquitoes (I would if I had any as I end up looking leprous after an attack). My only problem with Mérida is that it's bloody hot. Hopefully, somebody who actually lives there will give you more info.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

eldhaag said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone here live in Mérida? I will be visiting for a one-week scouting trip soon prior to possibly moving there longer-term later this year. I just have a few very basic questions, any tips or guidance appreciated!
> 
> - what's the best way to get into the center of town from the airport?
> ...


Hello, Ellie, and welcome to the forum! Unfortunately I can't answer any of your questions, since I don't know Merida--I just wanted to say "welcome." You might find yolisto.com, a local board, worth checking out. Or, as cels said, someone who lives in Merida, or at least has spent some time, may chime in here with some answers.

Again, welcome to Expatforum! It's great to gave you join us!

.


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

Single woman here who came to Mérida last February on a fact finding mission and is currently housesitting in Chelem (a suburb north of Mérida) while I house hunt.

"what's the best way to get into the center of town from the airport?"

The airport is actually in the city limits! You can take a taxi. They are of a fixed price based on your destination. It is cheaper to walk outside the airport and hail a taxi from the road there, but unless you're travelling super light, I'd say just pay the flat fee.

"- what is safety like e.g. as a single woman, is it OK walking around the center of the city?"

I stayed right in Centro for 10 nights and walked at all time of day and night and felt safe. I saw lots of women walking alone after dark.

I can't answer your other two questions.

Rae


----------

